

Livehoods: Understanding cities with machine learning and social media - jbcranshaw
http://livehoods.org/
Livehoods is a research project from Carnegie Mellon that uses machine learning and social media to understand the structure and patterns of a city.
======
jbcranshaw
See <http://livehoods.org/maps/nyc> for a map of New York.

